# Do you brush your poo's teeth?



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Something Harri said the other day made me wonder about this. My vet sent me home with toothbrush and fish flavoured toothpaste for my Siamese the other day (hmm, that's a fun activity!), and it occurred to me that maybe I should do the dogs too. They are on N.I. and only have bones occassionally. Does anyone already brush theirs?


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

I do Dexter occasionally with a rubber toothbrush that I put on the end of my finger, the toothpaste is some sort of meat flavour. He only has his baby teeth at the moment so not sure how it will be when he gets his next teeth but he seems to like it at the moment and I kind of brush and he chews it


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Ali

Yeah we got some chicken flavour tooth paste Alfie and Milo love it but it leaves a nasty taste on my tooth brush

Mick


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Having gone the BARF route I don't clean Rufus and Basil's teeth. They do need plenty to chew on though. Bones a couple of times a week is probably fine with other chew objects like Stag Bars. I've never seen any evidence of wild dogs brushing their teeth.......

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Having gone the BARF route I don't clean Rufus and Basil's teeth. They do need plenty to chew on though. Bones a couple of times a week is probably fine with other chew objects like Stag Bars. I've never seen any evidence of wild dogs brushing their teeth.......
> 
> Karen xx


True, but then the Elizabethans didn't either - did you see Baldrick's teeth?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy and Rosie's teeth are nice and white I put it down to the Stag Bars as the bones they get just about every day don't last very long. I've got tooth brushes but it's hard work with my two they don't stand still very often.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't brush Max's teeth, he has bones at least 3 times a week and a stag bar is available to him whenever Oscar isn't around (Oscar is obsessed by them!). Actually I should order some more...  xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Most vets seem to advise brushing, but I've never managed to do it with any of my dogs! I think that being on NI with no cereal or biscuit, coupled with the bones that he gets means that Dylan's teeth are great. My vet always compliments me on them whenever she sees him. I don't think it matters how long the bones last, they still clean the teeth.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nope I don't as he gets plenty of bones to chew on and his teeth look in good shape to me.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a no from me too due to feeding NI and giving bones Flo has clean, bright white teeth


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I didn't realise that N.I. had that benefit too - I'll step up the bones too, and must order stag bars.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

There is a seaweed product you sprinkle on their feed which is meant to reduce plaque. I admit to using the dregs of the horses seaweed suppliment which seemed exactly the same and a lot cheeper. Hattie going for second vac tomorrow so will consult with vet to check if seaweed is the way to go. Not too bothered about baby teeth!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes I must admit I was hoping the whole Barf diet meant I didn't have to clean Luna's teeth but the vet nurse really pushed it & said it had to be done every day without fail. But then she didn't have a clue what NI was & thought it was dry food . Think I will keep an eye on them and see how it goes x


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Could I ask - what are Stag Bars and where do you get them from? I have never heard of them before.

I have just started cleaning Freddy's teeth (well, when I remember that is!) I bought a starter kit from our vets which had a rubber finger brush, a toothbrush and some chicken toothpaste. He certainly looks surprised when I stick my finger in his mouth!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> There is a seaweed product you sprinkle on their feed which is meant to reduce plaque. I admit to using the dregs of the horses seaweed suppliment which seemed exactly the same and a lot cheeper. Hattie going for second vac tomorrow so will consult with vet to check if seaweed is the way to go. Not too bothered about baby teeth!


'Plaque off' is what your'e after- a 60g pot is around £10 ish and should last8 weeks or so for a small dog. Plaque off will not stop plaque building up but does reduce its ability to stick to the teeth so brushing or removal from chewing/ eating dry food/chews should remove it quite easily. 

Tbh i think bones are more effective so if you are a raw feeder, this is certainly the way to go.

As for vet nurses pushing toothbrushing- does she do her pets everyday?
I understand that in that job you have to advise the client of all options available to them for the care of their pet. Things like toothbrushing everyday is probably 'gold standard' in their eyes but you also have to be realistic. If i speak to clients re toothbrushing etc, i also tell them that although i own a couple of doggy toothbrushes and toothpaste, i can't remember the last time i used them!! 
With teeth cleaning, there are various options/ products available (with varying efficacy) and it is just a case of finding the right one for your pet and your lifestyle.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No I dont brush my dogs teeth .. but I do check them weekly .. clean due to bones ...keeping my dogs in good condition is very important, like us all. 

I have always checked their teeth as pups just to get them used to me touching their mouth and gums, just in case I needed to brush them in the future or in case they had a problem where I needed to examine their mouth... xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't brush Weller's teeth as like everyone else I give bones but I do have a dentists pick as although bones are great for the molars, the canines don't get as much work as they aren't really used for chewing, and plaque can build up on these front teeth. So I give them a quick going over every now and again.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

baking mama said:


> Could I ask - what are Stag Bars and where do you get them from? I have never heard of them before.
> 
> I have just started cleaning Freddy's teeth (well, when I remember that is!) I bought a starter kit from our vets which had a rubber finger brush, a toothbrush and some chicken toothpaste. He certainly looks surprised when I stick my finger in his mouth!!


Stag Bars are pieces of deer antler www.puredog.co.uk


----------

